# Sergeant Michael Boehm



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Michael Boehm United States Department of the Interior - United States Park Police, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Friday, December 16, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* 892
*Military veteran*
*Cause:* Heart attack
*Location:* District of Columbia
*Incident Date:* 12/16/2011
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Sergeant Michael Boehm suffered a fatal heart attack while responding to a call involving a person who had jumped from the Key Bridge in Washington, DC. The person was found critically injured on the C&O Canal towpath underneath the bridge near 34th Street.

Sergeant Boehm collapsed moments after responding to the scene. He was immediately transported to Georgetown University Hospital where he passed away. The person who jumped from the bridge also died.

Sergeant Boehm was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the United States Park Police for 19 years. He is survived by his wife and son.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Teresa Chambers
United States Department of the Interior - United States Park Police
1100 Ohio Drive, SW
Washington, DC 20024

Phone: (202) 610-7500

Read more: Sergeant Michael Boehm, United States Department of the Interior - United States Park Police, U.S. Government


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Boehm


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

RIPSgt Boehm


----------

